# Vg problem funny smell



## Dane vape 01 (14/8/18)

I have been making the same recipe's for 6 months to a year and my last batch of juice i made all that have changed is my vg that i bought the container has a strong plasticky smell so the juice has a strange taste to it almost like ruber taste im not sure if it is the vg but that is the only thing i can think please give some advise

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/8/18)

Try to vape the VG only, that might clear things up a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. B (14/8/18)

Might not just be the vg. 

Have you considered it might be the utensils you use to mix? Do you clean/sterilise your stuff when you are done?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dane vape 01 (14/8/18)

Thanks It is the vg just did a clean burn and smoke clean vg it has a strange taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dane vape 01 (14/8/18)

Mr. B said:


> Might not just be the vg.
> 
> Have you considered it might be the utensils you use to mix? Do you clean/sterilise your stuff when you are done?


Hi Mr B i clean everything and only use sterilized console bottle's when i mix in bulk as i do 300ml juice at once i clean everything every time i mix i have been mixing for 2 years already im very careful wit my mixing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dane vape 01 (14/8/18)

As in the 5 recipes i created the only comon denominators was the vg pg and nic as pg and vg was stil some of my previous batch of purchases and the only other thing was then vg as i opend a new bottle and used some of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/8/18)

@Dane vape 01.did you change coils recently.it could be that too.I am not eliminating vg out of the equation but bad coils does that too

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dane vape 01 (15/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @Dane vape 01.did you change coils recently.it could be that too.I am not eliminating vg out of the equation but bad coils does that
> This morning i tried difrent mod difrent coil and im sitting with same problem
> How ever i contacted a friend to come try the juice and give me his take on it
> Ill also conttact a fellow diy er in town and send him a sample of vg and my juice and ask his opinion i might be wrong but we will see and ill keep updating this post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane vape 01 (19/8/18)

Problem was resoved it was a vg supply chain issue thanks to the suplier it was resoved and discarded

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

